# What is a Dished face?



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Hi all!
This is probably a silly question but I was curious and couldn't find the answer online. I was reading the ADGA's breed standards (http://adga.org/breed-standards/) for some breeds of goats (specifically Nigerian Dwarves since that is what I mainly have) and noticed it said,

"..The face is either straight or dished.."
What _is_ a straight face? Or dished face?:what::shrug:

I've never seen/heard of a straight or dished face on a Nigerian Dwarf (just never noticed it) so if anybody could share a picture I would really love to see it!

Thanks so much in advance! 

Sorry this is a silly question..


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Think of a boer with a roman nose. That's the breed standard, but there are also boers with straight heads. A dished head is when the nose dips in - which is the exact opposite of a roman nose.









Roman nose









Straight nose









Dish nose


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

CountyLineAcres said:


> Think of a boer with a roman nose. That's the breed standard, but there are also boers with straight heads. A dished head is when the nose dips in - which is the exact opposite of a roman nose.
> 
> View attachment 180011
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! Those pictures were super helpful.
:ty:
I think both of my girls have dished noses.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

for more examples, look up Arabian horses and pay attention to the face pics...


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

spidy1 said:


> for more examples, look up Arabian horses and pay attention to the face pics...


Wow! You can see the dished face very clearly on the Arabian horses. Thank you!


----------

